# Dayan 5 (Zhan Chi) Testing pieces



## r_517 (Feb 16, 2011)

Original thread by WitEden on mf8



> Dayan 5 Zhanchi
> Size: 5.7cm
> Overall, it's much better than GuHong, especially in anti-pop.
> I popped often using Guhong, but never got popped using Zhanchi.
> The pictures are the first testing product prototype version.













[youku]XMjQ0Mzk4OTM2[/youku]


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmm...most new cubes don't really pop actually. It's only when they're broken in that they start to pop, so it's hard to say if this is really pop-resistant


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 16, 2011)

"it's much better than GuHong"
What.
Cubes are getting to the point where they're *too* fast, and people have to find crazy ways to make them slow. (LingYung.)

This is insane.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 16, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> "it's much better than GuHong"
> What.
> Cubes are getting to the point where they're *too* fast, and people have to find crazy ways to make them slow. (LingYung.)
> 
> This is insane.


 
So we'll end up back at store bought cube specs one day? 
Reminds me of the F1; cars were getting too fast so they started messing with tire tread and engine volume to slow things down... 
Never the less, I'm fascinated by the fact that so much thought goes into these cubes.


----------



## souljahsu (Feb 16, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> "it's much better than GuHong"
> What.
> Cubes are getting to the point where they're *too* fast, and people have to find crazy ways to make them slow. (LingYung.)
> 
> This is insane.



There's no limits to how much you can improve something.

Wouldn't the extra plastic on the side of the corners make the corner cutting ability worse?(sorry I'm a cube mechanism noob)


----------



## theace (Feb 16, 2011)

Whre me gat?


----------



## irontwig (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't be silly, of course there's limits.


----------



## souljahsu (Feb 16, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Don't be silly, of course there's limits.


 
I think people can get used to the speed. When I first got my guhong, I thought it was way too fast, but after a few days I got used to it.

Didn't you thought your lubed storebought was unbelievably fast?


----------



## flan (Feb 16, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> Didn't you thought your lubed storebought was unbelievably fast?


 
Ahh good times...


----------



## theace (Feb 16, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> Didn't you *think *your lubed storebought was unbelievably fast?


I don't usually do this, but ... fix'd


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 16, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> Didn't you thought your lubed storebought was unbelievably fast?



well actually my lubed storebought has been modded and messed with so much it can actually compete with an fii lol

but what of the dayan IV?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 16, 2011)

I think the wings on the edges should stick out a bit further.

New cubes don't pop but it's when they start to break in...well...wouldn't it be a good thing then that they're putting extra pop prevention(s) in place? This means our cubes can last longer!


----------



## maggot (Feb 16, 2011)

I actually don't think that I ever want to change from guhong.. maybe if they found ways to make them indesrtuctable or oppose wear and tear... I think the guhong is close to ideal in terms of speed, forgiveness, and overall feel. They do tend to gum out after a while, unlike my alphas which seem to turn as good if not better than when I first break them in.


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 16, 2011)

I can indeed not really imagine what could be a big difference...
Corner cutting 50 degrees, or over 40 reverse or smth?
The speed is already fast enough and there are no locks.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 16, 2011)

It looks beastly, but why did they show Dayan 5 before Dayan 4 exactly?


----------



## ianography (Feb 16, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> It looks beastly, but why did they show Dayan 5 before Dayan 4 exactly?


 
I think that the lingyun is the 4th.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 16, 2011)

ianography said:


> I think that the lingyun is the 4th.


 
Guhong is 1st
Taiyan is 2nd
Lingyun is 3rd
??? is 4th
Zhan Chi is 5th


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 16, 2011)

I was under the impression that the Taiyan came long before the GuHong. I remember when they requested for it to be called DaYan instead of Taiyan, and that happened before the GuHong, I think.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 16, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Guhong is 1st
> Taiyan is 2nd
> Lingyun is 3rd
> ??? is 4th
> Zhan Chi is 5th



Isn't Taiyan 1st and Guhong 2nd?

EDIT: fatboyxpc beat me to it


----------



## Erzz (Feb 16, 2011)

LunHui is 4th.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 16, 2011)

http://speedcubingstore.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1184356

http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1924599

All say Dayan II Taiyan


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 16, 2011)

Dayan II
Guhong
Lingyun
This is the order.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 16, 2011)

0: Taiyan I
1st: Taiyan II
2nd: Dayan GuHong
3rd: Dayan LingYun
4th: Dayan LunHui
5th: Dayan ZhanChi

or am I totally wrong?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 16, 2011)

Odder said:


> 0: Taiyan I
> 1st: Taiyan II
> 2nd: Dayan GuHong
> 3rd: Dayan LingYun
> ...


 
This is it mostly... taiyan = Dayan 2


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 16, 2011)

Taiyan is only a mistranslation of Dayan. So the Taiyan II is actually the Dayan II


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 17, 2011)

Dayan (version I and II)
Guhong
LingYun
輪迴
ZhanChi


----------



## r_517 (Feb 17, 2011)

Video uploaded. terrible reverse corner cutting:O


----------



## @uguste (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 17, 2011)

r_517 said:


> Video uploaded. terrible reverse corner cutting:O


 
Huh? That looks like pretty damn good reverse cutting to me..or are you joking? =P

Anyway it seems to sound louder and clickier than the GuHong/LingYun though


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 17, 2011)

I really want to try this.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 17, 2011)

r_517 said:


> Video uploaded. terrible reverse corner cutting:O



Which video are you talking about and about which cube at that?


----------



## Godmil (Feb 17, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Which video are you talking about and about which cube at that?


 
Check the OP, there is a video at the bottom.
Also reverse corner cutting looks amazing. Very exciting.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh...thanks


----------



## chinese cuber (Feb 17, 2011)

guhong is 2nd
Lingyun is 3rd
lunhui is 4th but no pictures。 
Zhan Chi is 5th


----------



## Bapao (Feb 17, 2011)

chinese cuber said:


> guhong is 2nd
> Lingyun is 3rd
> lunhui is 4th but no pictures。
> Zhan Chi is 5th


 
I wonder why there's no info on the 4th cube yet 
I hope it's more like the LingYun as opposed to the GuHong.

Although it's being compared to a GuHong, the pieces of the 5th cube look more similar to those of the LingYun...


----------



## r_517 (Feb 17, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Huh? That looks like pretty damn good reverse cutting to me..or are you joking? =P
> 
> Anyway it seems to sound louder and clickier than the GuHong/LingYun though


 
i mean, beast


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 17, 2011)

r_517 said:


> i mean, beast


 
were you trying to say "terrifying" corner-cutting?


----------



## WitEden (Feb 18, 2011)

Video On YouTube:


----------



## ianography (Feb 18, 2011)

WitEden said:


> Video On YouTube:


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 18, 2011)

Holy crap! It reverse corner cuts more than some cubes forward corner cut!


----------



## LockOMan (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow! I'll have to get that!


----------



## cube fan (Feb 18, 2011)

Why the size can't be smaller?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 18, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> Holy crap! It reverse corner cuts more than *most* cubes forward corner cut!


 
fix'd


----------



## ianography (Feb 18, 2011)

When will this cube be coming out? I need to buy it.


----------



## souljahsu (Feb 18, 2011)

ianography said:


> When will this cube be coming out? I need to buy it.


 
In the other thread, it says 1~2 months.


----------



## Someone755 (Apr 23, 2011)

So, where do i buy it if i'm in europe?


----------



## cobe (Apr 23, 2011)

ianography said:


> When will this cube be coming out? I need to buy it.


 
As long as Dayan release it.


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 24, 2011)

Someone755 said:


> So, where do i buy it if i'm in europe?


 
There are a few Europe based online puzzle shops out there, but I wouldn't hold my breath until they start carrying the Zhanchi. If you really want it you will most likely need to order it from China; Witeden.com is sure to carry it as soon as it is out. My guess this will happen sometime in the middle of May.

In North America the best option would be to pre-order it; icubemart.com is probably going to be the first to offer it.

In the meantime, there is always the Lunhui. Many testers prefer it over the Zhanchi. But I will get both.


----------

